# Mole and Vole trap



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

This looks promising, I ordered a two pack and got them delivered today.
I did not spend the extra for a rod tunnel finder... like I can't see the tunnels, right?

I didn't order the "hole" digger either, I have a small shovel.
It's not that complicated.

Anyway... I found and installed the two in two separate Vole tunnels 20ft from each other.
Within ONE hour it caught two, one in each.

Very very easy to set, the only thing is it did not kill them, just pinned them.
They went for a swim, so no problem there.

I will report back, as I now set one in a tunnel next to a MOLE mound.









SWISSINNO SuperCat Gopher & Vole Trap


SWISSINNO SuperCat Gopher & Vole Trap



www.amazon.com


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I never seen a mole mound , only a tunnel just below the surface .


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I never seen a mole mound , only a tunnel just below the surface .


Tomorrow I will take a pic and post it here.


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

The Amazon description says it kills, but you said it did not? We have mole tunnels and a mound or two so I'd like to try, but if it doesn't kill them I'm not sure how to dispose of them.

When I was a kid my granddad would kill moles with one of those hoe shaped tools that had 3 prongs instead of a blade. He'd go out early and walk around looking for a tunnel that had the slightest movement and WHAM! raise up the tool and slam it down into the ground, impaling the mole. It haunts my dreams 40 years later...


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

gkreamer said:


> The Amazon description says it kills, but you said it did not? We have mole tunnels and a mound or two so I'd like to try, but if it doesn't kill them I'm not sure how to dispose of them.
> 
> When I was a kid my granddad would kill moles with one of those hoe shaped tools that had 3 prongs instead of a blade. He'd go out early and walk around looking for a tunnel that had the slightest movement and WHAM! raise up the tool and slam it down into the ground, impaling the mole. It haunts my dreams 40 years later...


If it is not dead, Have a bucket of water and place the trap in the water.
Give it a min.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Steve2444 said:


> If it is not dead, Have a bucket of water and place the trap in the water.
> Give it a min.


Ok update, these do NOT work on moles, two traps went off and... no mole in them.
Either they managed to get out of them, being much bigger than a mole, or the moles pushed dirt ahead of them setting off the traps without them being in it.

I might keep them for the voles though.

Edit
Just caught another Vole, took about 30 min after setting the trap, and this one died on impact.
I believe this was an adult much larger then the other 2, which were I guess too small to die on impact.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

These are vole killing machines, got another two over night.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Update, these are vole killers, I am up to 10 voles killed now, the tunnel bumps are almost non existent now.

I stamp them down after a kill, when I see a new tunnel bump I plant the trap and within a day I get 'em.


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

Just ordered, appreciate the review and suggestions!


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

gkreamer said:


> Just ordered, appreciate the review and suggestions!


Cool  All you need is a small hand garden shovel, cut the hole the appropriate size for it to fit into the hole.
Clear the tunnel openings, get the loose dirt out, if the ground is wet you can just tamp the loose dirt down in the hole so it's flat.
Set trap, insert into hole, place some stones or leaves around the trap to block light.
And then wait


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Had a mole show up in my yard a couple days ago and I dug out enough to find the tunnel and then struck a road flare off and put it in the tunnel and covered with dirt. Had smoke coming up in several places.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Update... I believe I got all of the Voles, no more signs of them at all.

While these traps are Vole killers, they won't handle "Moles"
It seemed the "Moles" would just push these traps to the side or even out of the hole.

So I got a different trap for the Moles, Just caught one overnight.
Now that I see the SIZE of the Mole that got caught I understand why the "Vole" traps don't work.
The Trap opening is too small for the Mole. Voles yes, Moles no.

This is the trap I used for the mole...
* https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000SDKGC6?ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details&th=1*


----------



## IRQVET (Jul 30, 2018)

I may have to try this out, cause I’m having the same issue. My neighbor said if you treat the lawn for pests like grubs, it removes their food source and they’ll move on. I treated my lawn, but it didn’t seem to slow them down.


----------

